# Williamsburg, VA - good for toddlers?



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

We are heading down to North Carolina for a vacation in a couple of weeks and are looking for a good place to stop on the way to our destination. Has anyone been to Williamsburg, VA? And is it good for toddlers? Or is somewhere near there, like the Jamestown Settlement, better?

BTW, ds is two-and-a-half and is pretty open to new things. Very curious and fun about new experiences, if that helps!

Thanks for any help!

Melissa


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Not Williamsburg, but here in Michigan we have Greenfield Village (The Henry Ford) which is an old village from different periods. My ds is 21 months and we bought a membership and go almost every week because he loves it so much. We also took him to Fort Michilimackinac and he loved it! Lots of things to see, hear and smell. Not to mention buildings to explore. I say go for it if your little one is anything like mine....a true explorer!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

No idea, but I'm subbing cause I want to know how it goes if you go.







I would love to go to Williamsburg someday! I'm a living history geek, mostly medieval but I've dabbled in 18th century. In general, I've found that kids of all ages like to watch the exhibitors do things, especially smithing and spinning and weaving. Making stuff with strange looking tools, I guess.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We have been there twice this year to see in-laws with my now 2 year old. Go to the Virginia Living Museum just outside Williamsburg.
http://www.valivingmuseum.org/
PERFECT for a toddler with indoor and outdoor stuff. GOGOGO!

Also consider the Jamestown settlement. Smaller than the Colonial Williamburg set up, they have ships and hands on things. We talked about it and decided that the Colonial Williamsburg town might be too much money to spend for a little guy who wouldn't get mst of it and would get tired fast.

Have fun!


----------



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby*
We talked about it and decided that the Colonial Williamsburg town might be too much money to spend for a little guy who wouldn't get mst of it and would get tired fast.

Have fun!

Thanks mamas! All good info!

Now I have a question about the prices - do you have to pay just to *go* to Colonial Williamsburg? Or just to get into museums, etc? I tried looking online (not at boatbaby's link yet, though) and it wasn't that clear. I am thinking you have to pay just to go - is that correct?


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh, I live close to Williamsburg. I have been before the baby came and let me warn you that it involves a lot of walking. It is not stroller friendly so bring your sling along.

Most people probably don't know this, but you can go and walk around Colonial Williamsburg for free. You can walk down the streets and see the outsides of the buildings. You just don't have access to tour the museums and houses. You can enter the gift shops of course and the taverns to grab a bite to eat. A few of the other buildings you can enter, but most will be closed to you without buying a pass. There are actors all along the street, but I did not see anyone doing crafts out in the open. I imagine you have to buy a ticket to view that.


----------



## jessgates (Jul 19, 2006)

Took my daughter to Williamsburg when she was about 10 months old - I can not see any problems. It was easy to navigate with a stroller for the most part. We were there during an ice storm (bad timing) so did not have the greatest experience!

During great weather, toddlers would probably love to run around. There are lots of animals and interesting costumes. Be sure to pick up a Hodge Podge doll for the little one, they are cheap and become a quick best friend (my daughter named her's "Guy" and he still goes everywhere with us).

Good luck!

Jessica


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I love Willamsburg. My family always stopped there for a couple days on the way to the beach in NC. I've been to colonial Williamsburg several times, but have never purchased the pass to go in the buildings (we did this once as a family when I was growing up, we're waiting till the girls are older to do it as our family). It gets super hot and humid there. And it's usually pretty crowded. If you decide not to buy passes and just opt to walk around, earlier in the morning and the evening would be best, IME. Not as hot and not as crowded. Have fun!


----------



## mommy2julia (Mar 15, 2005)

We just took our toddler to Colonial Williamsburg, we figured that she was 18 months old and this would be OUR last vacation witht something that we enjoyed doing. She didnt mind, she went along for the ride most of the time on my back in the Ergo, and she did enjoy the entertainment in the taverns and the hotel pool. We had fun, and she had fun.. It was a nice time together as a family.. But I'm sure next year our vacations are going to be structured for her tastes...

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108AZOGTFkzbta

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108AZOGTFkzbta

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108AZOGTFkzbta


----------



## mommy2julia (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessgates*
Took my daughter to Williamsburg when she was about 10 months old - I can not see any problems. It was easy to navigate with a stroller for the most part. We were there during an ice storm (bad timing) so did not have the greatest experience!

During great weather, toddlers would probably love to run around. There are lots of animals and interesting costumes. Be sure to pick up a Hodge Podge doll for the little one, they are cheap and become a quick best friend (my daughter named her's "Guy" and he still goes everywhere with us).

Good luck!

Jessica

Oh we made sure to get a Hodge Podge!


----------

